

You Are Not Late (2014) - kareemm
https://medium.com/message/you-are-not-late-b3d76f963142

======
11thEarlOfMar
Yeah, it's really fun to prognosticate about where things are headed, and
before too long. I was talking with my 16 year old daughter about this the
other day. My off-the-cuff speculation was that in her lifetime, she'd find
that her environment would react to her presence. Lights, doors, environmental
controls, music, would all just be there without her direct control. The car
would pull itself out of the garage and await at the front door and when she
hopped in, take her to the optometrist without any direct instruction from
her.

Well.. maybe her iPhone 14 would have an optometrist app by then....

